# Amiibo: Unboxed or Boxed



## matt (Jul 19, 2015)

Soooo
Do you prefer your amiibo boxed or unboxed?
Gathering dust in the loft...or on your shelf
Select both if you are like JasonBurrows and buy two - one for opening and one for storage in case prices spike looking at for preservation

For me, I have a boxed marth and unboxed others


----------



## Applelicious (Jul 19, 2015)

I have my amiibo boxed for right now, but will eventually take them out of their box once I get everything organize in my room. I only will keep some of the rare ones in the box.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 19, 2015)

I use them. I honestly don't see the point in buying a $20 toy and not play with it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 19, 2015)

well I unbox them, but I haven't used them

except my 2nd Pac-Man I accidentally bought, he's still boxed


----------



## Ste (Jul 19, 2015)

I have two unboxed and the two I bought recently are still boxed.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 19, 2015)

I unbox and use mine. Why buy them if I'm not going to make it worthwhile?


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 19, 2015)

I unbox mine and actually use them instead of having them sit in a box on a dusty shelf


----------



## Fenen (Jul 19, 2015)

I've kept my faves in a box, only because the box has their face on it lol idek
But yeah, I've unboxed the rest, no point in letting them collect dust imo


----------



## device (Jul 19, 2015)

they look better boxed imo


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 19, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> well I unbox them, but I haven't used them
> 
> except my 2nd Pac-Man I accidentally bought, he's still boxed



I did the same thing with Pac-man.  I got them both from ebay.  They sent me an email that the one I bid on was outbid, so I found a cheaper one to bid on.  But.... it wasn't really outbid so I had two high bids and won both.


----------



## Tao (Jul 19, 2015)

I unbox mine immediately.


I don't even see the point in buying them if you're never going to take them out of the box.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 19, 2015)

i don't have them but if i did i would unbox them bc they're so ugly that there's no point keeping them nice anyways


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 19, 2015)

I unbox it, to be honest. I'm not going to spend $12.99 on something and NOT use it. It looks really nice to display near a video game collection too.


----------



## matt (Jul 19, 2015)

BellGreen said:


> I unbox it, to be honest. I'm not going to spend $12.99 on something and NOT use it. It looks really nice to display near a video game collection too.



Absolutely I would put mine near my vidya games but my shelf is so dusty
I put near my Wii U instead


----------



## himeki (Jul 19, 2015)

There's actually a way to use them in the boxes o.o
Anyways, why would you buy them if not to use?


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 19, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> There's actually a way to use them in the boxes o.o
> Anyways, why would you buy them if not to use?



The only way this is possible is by cutting into the box and getting the metal strip out, and that's just extremely tedious for a $12.99 figure =P


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2015)

A mix of the two. I think I've eleven unboxed and thirteen boxed. Most of the ones that are still boxed are actually due to laziness more than anything - I need to clean up my amiibo display because it's somehow become cluttered in things like receipts, stationery, and perfume bottles.


----------



## Forek (Jul 19, 2015)

I collect stuff so i would probably get 2 one in the box the other to use lol


----------



## matt (Jul 19, 2015)

Forek said:


> I collect stuff so i would probably get 2 one in the box the other to use lol



Bit like JasonBurrows then lol


----------



## Cress (Jul 19, 2015)

I take a knife and violently stab all of their boxes open.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't really see the point of leaving each purchased amiibo boxed, because I want to use them for gameplay purpose and usually won't get more than one of the same kind. If I got one extra amiibo, I would end up giving it to someone else I know for free.

The amiibo package is so easy to replicate that I don't mind throwing the box in a recycle bin, so why are some people making this a big deal out of it?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2015)

I definitely unbox mine. I'm not really a collector type of person, so when I buy something I want to immediately rip it open and start using it. I also just like seeing them outside the box a lot better than inside. If I wanted to sell them, I'd leave them in the boxes, but I don't think I'll be reselling mine anyway.


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 19, 2015)

I always unbox all of my figures because it would feel like a waste just to leave them in their boxes 
?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 19, 2015)

I personally prefer to unbox mine and use them since I think it's silly to leave a $50 figure stuck in a box to collect dust when there's much fun to have with them (I opened my U.S. Shulk amiibo and I have zero regrets doing so since the figure is cool and Shulk is one of my mains in Smash now).


----------



## Dustmop (Jul 20, 2015)

I haven't actually unboxed any of mine yet because I have no shelf space to store them properly. My daddy promised to make me a new bookshelf/media shelf for me with two 6" tall shelf spaces this time (one for DS/3DS games and one for amiibos). It was supposed to be weeks ago which was why I finally bought amiibos at all, but it seems to be a bit delayed, lol.


But! I do intend to unbox and use Link, Zelda, and Yoshi... as well as Sheik and Toon Link when I get them.

Toad will stay in his box until I actually buy Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker (I saw the amiibo restocked for the first time in months, insta-bought it specifically for when I buy Captain Toad, and now it's "common" and I can find it anywhere, lol.)

I got Rosalina, Ness, and Jigglypuff just because they're cute, but I dunno if I wanna unbox them.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 20, 2015)

I always keep them unboxed, to be only used once (So far, I only use amiibos for Mario Kart 8. No smash bros because for now, I suck at it) I am having a shelf for my room just for the amiibos I want to collect soon. Except for Villager. I unboxed him, and I still have the box. So he's going back in the box and being hung up on the wall someday.


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2015)

Tina said:


> A mix of the two. I think I've eleven unboxed and thirteen boxed. Most of the ones that are still boxed are actually due to laziness more than anything - I need to clean up my amiibo display because it's somehow become cluttered in things like receipts, stationery, and perfume bottles.



After saying this I ended up opening all except two of the boxed ones yesterday.


----------



## Azza (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't understand the concept of them being boxed  It's basically wasting half of what you spent on them if they aren't being used for a purpose. And I can't see the prices of amiibo rising anytime soon. Nintendo likes to keep their things alive. Example: The Wii U. Although I guess it just depends on where you live. Imo they seem to be keeping them well stocked. I can see them carrying the amiibos over to the next system, but I guess it's just a real surprise  Back on topic, I would only keep them boxed if I was planning on selling them when they're worth more. Which I'm not. I would never keep them boxed just to look at them.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 21, 2015)

Unbox of course. Why would you buy something and not open it?


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 21, 2015)

Azza said:


> I don't understand the concept of them being boxed  It's basically wasting half of what you spent on them if they aren't being used for a purpose. And I can't see the prices of amiibo rising anytime soon. Nintendo likes to keep their things alive. Example: The Wii U. Although I guess it just depends on where you live. Imo they seem to be keeping them well stocked. I can see them carrying the amiibos over to the next system, but I guess it's just a real surprise  Back on topic, I would only keep them boxed if I was planning on selling them when they're worth more. Which I'm not. I would never keep them boxed just to look at them.



It would be pretty stupid if they didnt carry them on to the next system after making such a hoohah over them


----------



## Taj (Jul 21, 2015)

They look really cool when theyre boxed, but the main point of the amiibos is to use them. I find it cool to see my boxed Meta Knight and Villager and Ness on a shelf, but I find a lot more fun playing with amiibos. It's like saying you're the richest man in the world and homeless


----------



## Dustmop (Jul 21, 2015)

Azza said:


> *I don't understand the concept of them being boxed*  It's basically wasting half of what you spent on them if they aren't being used for a purpose. And I can't see the prices of amiibo rising anytime soon. Nintendo likes to keep their things alive. Example: The Wii U. Although I guess it just depends on where you live. Imo they seem to be keeping them well stocked. I can see them carrying the amiibos over to the next system, but I guess it's just a real surprise  Back on topic, *I would only keep them boxed if I was planning on selling them when they're worth more*. Which I'm not. I would never keep them boxed just to look at them.



You've answered your own question. =p

Aside from the obsessive collectors/hoarders that just want everything to remain in mint condition forever, there's the type of collectors that resell for profit. They're thinking much farther ahead than the scalpers on ebay that are reselling Rosalina for $30 or the Splatoon 3-pack for almost $100 _now_.

Whether it's 5 years from now, 10 years from now, or 30 years from now.. they'll all _eventually be discontinued_, and that's when it pays off to keep them boxed and away from sunlight in their mom's basement. :v


----------



## eggs (Jul 21, 2015)

all except one of my amiibo are unboxed and have been used. it doesn't really make much sense to me to keep them in their boxes and not use them unless you're going to sell them (which i think is kind of silly anyway).
however, i must admit... my zelda amiibo looks pretty cool in its box. perhaps its her pose.


----------



## uriri (Sep 5, 2015)

Or, you can buy an *Amiibo Display Case* on Amazon or Gamestop


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

I open mine but I try to keep the box in tact so I can place them on top of the plastic lol.

If I get a Gold Mario I'm probably going to keep it in the box because it looks way cooler and I could just buy the normal mario to use.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 5, 2015)

Raffy said:


> I open mine but I try to keep the box in tact so I can place them on top of the plastic lol.
> 
> If I get a Gold Mario I'm probably going to keep it in the box because it looks way cooler and I could just buy the normal mario to use.


That's what I did! Due to having my mother along with me when I went to buy one, I was able to buy two instead of one. Regardless of buying two, I have both boxed and tucked away in a safe place. I eventually bought a Smash Bros. edition of Mario as I loved his pose and he has served me well.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 6, 2015)

matt said:


> Soooo
> Do you prefer your amiibo boxed or unboxed?
> Gathering dust in the loft...or on your shelf
> Select both if you are like JasonBurrows and buy two - one for opening and one for storage in case prices spike looking at for preservation
> ...



I unbox them because i want to use them! I do like the box though so i always cut out the bottom so i can put the amiibo back if i want and it looks just like the amiibo is new!


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2015)

I have most of mine boxed right now, with a few unboxed.
I'm looking to open all of em when I have all of the Smash series.
However, I do want a Boxed/Unboxed set of my mains.


----------



## Llust (Sep 6, 2015)

the only thing i'd want to keep boxed are figurines that have no other purpose than to display/collect them. otherwise, i unbox and use them. i dont see the purpose of buying them if you dont use them -- but i admit that they look really cool when they're still boxed


----------



## lars708 (Sep 7, 2015)

Soushi said:


> the only thing i'd want to keep boxed are figurines that have no other purpose than to display/collect them. otherwise, i unbox and use them. i dont see the purpose of buying them if you dont use them -- but i admit that they look really cool when they're still boxed



This is exactly how i feel about amiibo! I think it would be a waste of money if you do not use them honestly.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2015)

I keep them all unboxed and on my Wii U motion censor in front of the TV I use to play video games.  They're arranged nicely there.


----------



## Android (Sep 7, 2015)

I like to use my amiibo, so I've opened all of them. Plus, I don't think I'm going to resell them at any point. I've grown too attached to them.


----------



## Temari (Sep 7, 2015)

Personally, I like the box art so I keep them in boxes. I've only opened up Pikachu and Toon Link for now, since I want to make customs of the main characters me and my fam uses in smash.


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 7, 2015)

I use mine, so they're unboxed. Plus, I tend to need to import, so the boxes would be in different languages. Maybe I'll get those amiibo cases at some point for some of the collect-only ones if I get some of those in the future.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 12, 2015)

All of mine but one are out of their boxes. (Me and the kids share 32, but my toad is still in his box). Olimar is also mine but he's been played with


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 12, 2015)

Mine are all boxed except for Villager, and thats because his packaging was damaged severely. o.o

I mainly don't use them because I don't have ssb4... I like them for the figurines not really what you use them for :/


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 12, 2015)

I keep mine out on the mantle in front of my dvds and blu rays, and the bad guys are really outnumbered.  Poor Bowser and son have to be up on the top of the dvd's to not be in trouble.  So yes, out of the boxes, I play Smash bros with them, and Mario kart if they work on it for those outfits.  I like to use the Toad amiibo on his game, and the Kirby one on his.  But for reason I'm not that big on Mario party and that's the only game that gold Mario amiibo makes any difference from regular Mario.  So the gold Mario is the only one I haven't opened yet and I use the regular Mario for the games.


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 13, 2015)

I need your help guys I am not sure if I should keep my amiibo in their boxes or not or should I let them out. Here's my current collection I have of amiibo and I am still thinking or taking them out of their box or not I am so lost what to do XD.




Spoiler


----------



## milkyi (Sep 13, 2015)

I leave them in their box; I currently have my Zelda Amiibo sitting on my desk, I had gotten her around Christmas time, I got the Lady Palutena one when she came out, and she is on my desk as well.

--------



Applelicious said:


> I need your help guys I am not sure if I should keep my amiibo in their boxes or not or should I let them out. Here's my current collection I have of amiibo and I am still thinking or taking them out of their box or not I am so lost what to do XD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I say leave them in their box.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> I leave them in their box; I currently have my Zelda Amiibo sitting on my desk, I had gotten her around Christmas time, I got the Lady Palutena one when she came out, and she is on my desk as well.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...





I agree.  I think you should leave them in their boxes too.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 14, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> I need your help guys I am not sure if I should keep my amiibo in their boxes or not or should I let them out. Here's my current collection I have of amiibo and I am still thinking or taking them out of their box or not I am so lost what to do XD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would open them honestly. If you do open them, then cut out the bottom so you can put them back again as if they are new! That is how i unboxed all my 27 amiibo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have to add a bit on this though, this is more of a personal thing, keep them in the boxes if you like them there. It is not like you are missing out on major features in games that make use of amiibo. I really hope Nintendo will make a amiibo focused game so that i feel like i bought them for a reason other than they just look cool.


----------



## jakeypride (Sep 14, 2015)

Boxed! That's the only way to go!!!


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey guys if I were to take out my amiibos out of their box can you guys recommend me of some good shelves to buy for my amiibo's that will look good cause I have been having a hard time trying to find  some decent good looking wall shelves that will look good for my amiibo's.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 15, 2015)

I unbox mine and use them. I bought the 3 Splatoon amiibo's and Splatoon game from someone for 80$, but the Amiibo's were taken out of their box, but I don't mind since I would have taken them out anyway lol


----------

